# Costume Idea Help



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay so this year I want to have a fairly small costume party. Last year I had about 20 people show up and NONE wore costumes  I was the only one and i looked like an idiot. LOL I still had fun anyway, but I want to kind of push the costume thing.

Okay so how do I "insist" on costumes with out actually being a jerk about it. And I also got a lot of B.S. about I cant afford a costume so... I figure I come to the halloween costume experts and get some good ideas for costumes that you can make at home fairly cheap and mostly with stuff you already have. For example Old bathrobe, slippers and rollers you can be your mom or one of my costumes as a kid jeans flannel shirt mascara scruff for your face and a bandana tied to a stick and be a hobo. Things like that are what im thinking. That way no one can say I couldnt afford it or think of one. I plan on putting the ideas in my invites so the uninspired can just cheat. Im also going to just have a few cheesey masks and tiarras stupid stuff that basically you wouldnt want to wear so that maybe next year they will get off their butts and get into the costume fun.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Make a list of cheesy costumes, and pull them out of a hat for each person invited. 

Heck, you can buy a mask at Dollarama these days---it's not hard to make a costume!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Turtle, check out this invitation
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10281
I had a low turn out of costumed folks the year before also, so for the next party's invitation, I added lots of pics of people in costume having a great time...thing is, I don't know the people in the pics and they did not come to my party (random Internet pics)...but it did the trick, lots of costumes showed up after they saw how much fun it looks like to dress up. So I didn't have to say a word about dressing up, the pics on the invitation did it for me.


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

beelce said:


> I added lots of pics of people in costume having a great time...thing is, I don't know the people in the pics and they did not come to my party (random Internet pics)...but it did the trick


LOL! That is AWESOME!

I do the same thing, but I use actual pictures from my past parties. I just include a link on email invitations or a URL on paper ones to past parties.

When people whine that they don't have the time or money to make a costume, I always show them Jean and Amie as an Angel and Witch on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm1.static.flickr.com/25/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@49e9620434. These are two friends who literally made their costumes on the way to the party. One dressed in black, one dressed in white, and then they stopped at the dollar store and bought accessories. Two costumes, total cost: probably ten minutes and five bucks.

I also keep a supply of comical hats and accessories for people who still show up without a costume.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Im sure they all have old clothes and could do scarecrows ,bums,winos, bag ladies

Since every other yr we have a costume party,I figure it's not gonna kill them.
I've had people say the same thing, so I am a jerk about it and tell them don't come then. Oh well.
Guess what most of them do show up in costume, and the few exceptions I give them a few kind words..LOL
I will even write Costumes required on the invite some years.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

marcus132 said:


> When people whine that they don't have the time or money to make a costume, I always show them this picture. These are two friends who literally made their costumes on the way to the party. One dressed in black, one dressed in white, and then they stopped at the dollar store and bought accessories. Two costumes, total cost: probably ten minutes and five bucks.


Wow! That witch is HOT!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I told everyone they had to wear a costume. And the ones that were whining the most have told me they already found costumes.


----------



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

Costumes can be easy just rummaging through old clothes that's a bit of what most of mine come from. I just grab a few accessories and go on normally. Last Halloween for Rocky Horror Picture Show I went as my mom. My dad caught me walking out of my parents house with a armful of moms clothes and before he asked all I had to say was Rocky Horror and he just goes with it, he's learned it's easy that asking questions and he trusts me which helps lol.  A couple of years ago we did a great Mad Hatter costume supplied mostly by Goodwill and various fabric dye. Just tell them to be creative and they don't have to spend much.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Those are great ideas and you know what. I am going to put costumes required why come to a costume party in not in a costume. I shouldnt feel bad asking them to do so. Its like going to someones birthday party without a gift or card just bad taste COOL, thanks guys.


----------



## chartreuse chaos (Aug 10, 2008)

*easy costume ideas*

One of my funniest costumes was a bright housedress (from my grandmother), pink foam curlers in my hair, nylon knee-highs rolled down, slippers and gobs of makeup. Result - white trash!

Another funny one is to be a fat tourist - borrow your boyfriend's/husband's/much larger older sister's shorts, add a hawaiian shirt, hat, sunglasses, flip flops, and a pillow stuffed in your bum. It's hilarious!

I've seen a Hugh Hefner with just a silky bathrobe, drawn on mustache and slicked back hair. Oh, and a pretty girl in bunny ears doesn't hurt.

I've always had great costume response at my parties. I'm a parent, so I invite whole families. I specifically call it a Costume Party. All the kids dress up and way over half the adults.


----------



## chartreuse chaos (Aug 10, 2008)

Other easy ideas are soldiers (borrow some camo), cowboys (boots, bandana, jeans and a hat), any man in drag is a hoot (I had a 10-year-old boy come as Hannah Montana last year), and a sick person (pajamas, bathrobe - the rattier the better - and some dark circles under your eyes). 

Hope you get good response this year.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Just add a note to the invite that if they show up without a costume, one will be appointed to them. Then add a sinister grin at the end! Make the costumes / match-ups silly enough and they may put forth more effort next time.


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

On my party invites I include a ps saying anyone not wearing a costume will be mummified ( wrapped in tissue paper) everyone always comes in costumes.


----------



## Valhella (Oct 7, 2008)

Sometimes people find it easier if THEY don't have to be creative.
A couple years ago I had a Vampires and Victims party, so you could either get creative and really go nuts, or you could put two red dots on your neck and get victimized the whole party. 
Some of the victims were actually really amazing. There was even a Prom Queen victim, so people could really do what they wanted.


----------



## Freak54611 (Aug 2, 2009)

Some friends and I use to do this thing where each year we would dress up for halloween and play video games. And we would have drinks and food of wide varieties. If someone didn't show up dressed, all they would get is water and not play games til they dressed up. Some of them were not really creative but we decided to have a little heart and let them play and have a couple of snacks.


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

If you have a trunk full of odds and ends at the front entrance you can entice the non-costumed party goers to make a costume up on the spot. Fill it with hats, beads, wigs, capes etc... basically cheap stuff from the dollar store and interesting thrift shop items. Put a sign up that indicates costumes must be worn, you could get some interesting results. Of course take lots of pictures and do as some of the others have suggested and web link the invite or "e-vite" next year with the pictures. I went to a party once where the host took pictures and then on my birthday sent the picture in a birthday card with accompanying clever comment (which was a nice surprise).


----------

